# Duplicate Finders



## Triplegem108 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am currently using Lightroom Classic CC version 7.2-the latest version.

Are Duplicate Finder and Teekesselchen compatible with my version 

Norman


----------



## Cerianthus (Mar 26, 2018)

Why not try them, at least one of them is free


----------

